# Raining money



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Did a comfort ride 45.00 and a 80.00 tip in app. I’ve only did 1 call today and I’ve made 127.00.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Did a comfort ride 45.00 and a 80.00 tip in app. I've only did 1 call today and I've made 127.00.


Proof ⁉

By the way that's great. But you know people question it. So one step ahead ??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Did a comfort ride 45.00 and a 80.00 tip in app. I've only did 1 call today and I've made 127.00.


Dara is that you again with your fantasies.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Proof ⁉
> 
> By the way that's great. But you know people question it. So one step ahead ??


I only lie to the women I date lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I only lie to the women I date lol


You brought the receipts! 
????
You were just waiting for someone to ask weren't you, you sly dog ?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Dara is that you again with your fantasies.


Hey it happened. I was shocked too


----------

